

"NWA shoutout to Paul Graham" from Rap Genius - habosa
http://rapgenius.com/Nwa-express-yourself-lyrics#note-318551

======
habosa
In response to AH's recent 15M investment in Rap Genius, I'd like to share a
hilarious annotation I found on the site.

